# heringe im herbst  hvide sande



## plüschohr (17. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute , ich hätte da mal eine frage zum heringsangeln in hvide sande. hab nämlich gelesen das zum herbst so im september bis oktober noch einmal der hering dort sein soll. und zwar soll er dann auch noch etwas größer sein als im frühjahr. kann mir jemand sagen ab wann es sich ungefähr lohnt noch einmal dort raufzufahren, also ich meine anfang september oder ende oder na ihr wist schon ? ;+


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*

Hallo plüschohr,#h

ich würde die Sache ab der 2.Oktoberhälfte angehen.
War bei mir bisher immer eine sichere Sache.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## plüschohr (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*

ja also herzlichen dank für den tip, dann werde ich das mal schon so einplanen


----------



## prinz1980 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*

hi,
also ich kann auch nur sagen lieber etwas später, ich war letztes jahr ende september in HS, aber da war mit hering noch nichts, ich versuch es dieses jahr im oktober, aber ich zehre noch von meinem letzten HS-angelurlaub, bin ja erst eine woche wieder da von HS.


----------



## plüschohr (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*



prinz1980 schrieb:


> hi,
> also ich kann auch nur sagen lieber etwas später, ich war letztes jahr ende september in HS, aber da war mit hering noch nichts, ich versuch es dieses jahr im oktober, aber ich zehre noch von meinem letzten HS-angelurlaub, bin ja erst eine woche wieder da von HS.


ja besten dank auch für deinen tip, ich habe auch noch so einige heringe eingefroren. war ende april dort , aber mehr nur kurzurlaub und an zwei abenden angeln. hat echt spaß gemacht, und deshalb wenn alles klappt gehts im herbst nochmal hin.


----------



## LAC (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*

Hallo plüschohr,
obwohl der hering das ganze jahr in HS gefangen werden kann - zwar im sommer nur vereinzelt - würde ich dir auch  ende oktober empfehlen, dann kommt er wieder in grossen schulen an der schleuse vor und du kannst in landen bis im januar. Sie sind etwas grösser die herbstheringe.
Grüsse aus dänemark


----------



## plüschohr (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo plüschohr,
> obwohl der hering das ganze jahr in HS gefangen werden kann - zwar im sommer nur vereinzelt - würde ich dir auch ende oktober empfehlen, dann kommt er wieder in grossen schulen an der schleuse vor und du kannst in landen bis im januar. Sie sind etwas grösser die herbstheringe.
> Grüsse aus dänemark


besten dank auch für deine antwort, es hat mich sehr gefreut auch aus dänemark antwort zu bekommen. also es ist schon ziemlich sicher das es ende oktober für ein verlängertes wochenende wieder in dieses wunderbare land geht. viele grüße aus mecklenburg vorpommern.#h


----------



## Brassenkönig (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*

Ich war letztes Jahr Ende Oktober in Hvide Sande zum Heringsangeln. Das ging dort ganz gut. So 30-50 Heringe konnte ich pro Tag fangen. Die Größen waren echt super. Die Herbstheringe sind deutlich größer als deren Artgenossen im Frühjahr. Heringe mit 30-35 cm sind keine Seltenheit. Naja, dieses Jahr Ende Oktober gehts wieder für eine Woche hoch nach Hvide Sande... #6:vik:


----------



## LAC (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*

@püschohr
Die heringe die im herbst gelandet werden ist ein anderer stamm. Du kannst sie gut mit kleinen fischhäuten landen und damit dir nicht 3 stück abfallen beim landen wenn mal vier gebissen haben, solltest du mit paternoster arbeiten die mit den den haken "cirkle hooks" versehen sind - sie werden von DAM angeboten aber auch von anderen firmen. Die spitze ist nach innen gebogen - schau dich mal um - da hast du etwa 30% mehr erfolg - das ist doch einen eintrag wert. 
Sollten die Flügel zu lang sein schneide sie einfach ab. - denn es geht auch mit goldhaken.
Grüsse aus dänemark
Heinz-otto


----------



## danmarkhuse (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*

Du kannst sie gut mit kleinen fischhäuten landen und damit dir nicht 3 stück abfallen beim landen wenn mal vier gebissen haben, solltest du mit paternoster arbeiten die mit den den haken "cirkle hooks" versehen sind - sie werden von DAM angeboten aber auch von anderen firmen. Die spitze ist nach innen gebogen - schau dich mal um - da hast du etwa 30% mehr erfolg - das ist doch einen eintrag wert. 
Sollten die Flügel zu lang sein schneide sie einfach ab. - denn es geht auch mit goldhaken.
Grüsse aus dänemark
Heinz-otto[/quote]


....so hat jeder seine Favoriten! Habe bis dato aber keinen "Fangvorteil" deren Vorfächer erkennen können.Im Gegenteil!(vor allem die angepriesene Marke behagte mir gar nicht)
Die gesammte Ausrüstung muß halt passen!


----------



## plüschohr (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*



Brassenkönig schrieb:


> Ich war letztes Jahr Ende Oktober in Hvide Sande zum Heringsangeln. Das ging dort ganz gut. So 30-50 Heringe konnte ich pro Tag fangen. Die Größen waren echt super. Die Herbstheringe sind deutlich größer als deren Artgenossen im Frühjahr. Heringe mit 30-35 cm sind keine Seltenheit. Naja, dieses Jahr Ende Oktober gehts wieder für eine Woche hoch nach Hvide Sande... #6:vik:


also auch dir besten dank, und einen gruß nach hamburg. na ich bin auf jedenfall im oktober auch für ein verlängertes wochenende in hvide sande, und sollten wir genug heringe gefangen haben dann werden wir wohl auch noch versuchen etwas aus der brandung zu ziehen. also dann sei gegrüßt.#:


----------



## plüschohr (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @püschohr
> Die heringe die im herbst gelandet werden ist ein anderer stamm. Du kannst sie gut mit kleinen fischhäuten landen und damit dir nicht 3 stück abfallen beim landen wenn mal vier gebissen haben, solltest du mit paternoster arbeiten die mit den den haken "cirkle hooks" versehen sind - sie werden von DAM angeboten aber auch von anderen firmen. Die spitze ist nach innen gebogen - schau dich mal um - da hast du etwa 30% mehr erfolg - das ist doch einen eintrag wert.
> Sollten die Flügel zu lang sein schneide sie einfach ab. - denn es geht auch mit goldhaken.
> Grüsse aus dänemark
> Heinz-otto


auch nochmals danke für den tip, ich habe auch einige von diesen paternostern, nur noch nicht im einsatz gehabt. aber das werde ich im herbst ganz sicher ausprobieren. gruß aus mecklenburg vorpommern


----------



## LAC (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*

....so hat jeder seine Favoriten! Habe bis dato aber keinen "Fangvorteil" deren Vorfächer erkennen können.Im Gegenteil!(vor allem die angepriesene Marke behagte mir gar nicht)
Die gesammte Ausrüstung muß halt passen![/quote]

Hallo,
Es geht hier nicht um die marke, sondern um die art des hakens - wie er geschaffen ist. Die gesamte ausrüstung muss beim heringsangeln in hvide sande nicht passen, du kannst mir ein knüppel geben und ich hole sie raus, es kommt lediglich auf den haken und was so alles noch am haken angebunden ist an und ein wichtiger punkt ist, wo die fische momentan ziehen. über grund im mittelwasser usw.  Dann kann die richtige wahl des hakens (mit dem "plunder" dran) gwählt werden, jedoch sollte man sich vorher die lichtverhältnisse anschauen und ob die schleusen auf oder zu sind. 
Unter den 1000 paternostern, die als "heringskiller" angeboten werden kann man dann die entscheidung treffen oder sich selbst eins bauen, wenn man die knoten bererrscht.

Wenn man dieses alles berücksichtigt und die richtige wahl getroffen hat, dann geht es auch mit einem knüppel, da in HS auch kinder welche fangen wenn sie in grossen schwärmen da sind mit einer angel aus dem spielladen. - da kann man ja nicht sagen hier stimmt alles. Da stimmt nur die grösse im blisterpaket.

Beim landen der fische werden jedoch schnell ein, zwei fische verloren, da der haken versagt. 

Es geht auch ohne angel über hand  - so kennen ich es aus früheren jahren, wo die einheimischen im mittelmeer uns angler - die perfektes material hatten - zeigten, wie man goldbrassen fängt.

Dieses gilt aber nur für Hvide Sande - in Kappeln an der Schlei sieht alles anders aus und im Mittelmeer lachen die Makrelen über ein paternoster und sagen was ist denn das für ein "Kirmesbesteck" was hier im wasser baumelt.

Ja, so hat jeder sein favoritenbesteck und er nimmt immer das beste was auf dem markt ist.
Jedoch sind die fangergebnisse unterschiedlich - eigenartig - da muss doch ein haken dran sein.

Viele Grüsse ins dänische haus und wir sehen uns in hvide sande - du erkennst mich, wenn ich aufräume, d.h. quer werfe und immer einen schönen drill habe, wenn sich am haken 10 paternoster vetütteln, da muss ich noch etwas üben*lach

Hilsen fra danmark #h


----------



## danmarkhuse (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*

Es geht hier nicht um die marke, sondern um die art des hakens - wie er geschaffen ist. Die gesamte ausrüstung muss beim heringsangeln in hvide sande nicht passen, du kannst mir ein knüppel geben und ich hole sie raus

...da würde ich dagegen halten. Gerade im Herbst wenn der Hering nur vereinzelt durchzieht,fängt man mit einer gut abgestimmten Ausrüstung mehr (jeder hat andere Vorlieben) als mit einem KNÜPPEL. Man sollte sich mal die Zeit nehmen und die Leute beim angeln zusehen. Da sieht man,das eine gut abgestimmte Ausrüstung und ein bißchen Gefühl beim angeln viel viel viel mehr Fisch bringt (für Profis geht natürlich auch ein  Stecken).
Es gibt im Herbst natürlich auch momente,da fängt jeder seinen Fisch,aber diese sind im Herbst absolut in Unterzahl zu den Tagen wo man hart für seinen Fisch arbeiten muß und diese meine ich auch nicht - vorallem wenn man einen Knüppel hat.:q

.....aber bei einem Punkt gebe ich ihnen recht,teuer müssen die gekauften Paternoster nicht sein.


----------



## LAC (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*

@ danmarkhuse
nun angele ich des öfteren in hvide sande, ich will gar nicht die angler beobachten, da mich der fisch interessiert. Ich gebe dir recht, wenn du eine gute rute und eine gute rolle brnutzt und machst nur einen haken dran - dann ist es eine feine angelei auf hering. Nun müssen wir uns erst unterhalten, was ist eine gute rute und rolle, die für 170 Kronen mit schnur angeboten wird. Oder eine die 400 Euro kostet und leicht wie eine feder ist. Ich kenne und habe beide preisklassen. Jedoch wenn wir zum ausgangspunkt hingehen und sprechen vom paternoster mit 4 oder 5 haken - dann ist es nicht mehr eine feine angelei. Da die fluchtversuche der fische in allen richtungen geht, vergleichbar als wenn man einen tannenbaum rausgeholt, wobei dann einige abfallen, da man nicht in der lage ist, einen vernünftigen hebeschwung zu machen um sie an land zu bringen - so sehe ich es 12 Monate lang. 
Da sind die vorher schon genannten Haken sehr gut, da du kaum welche verlierst. Und bei dieser angelei kanst du einen "Knüppel" einsetzten und manch einer wäre froh, wenn er einen hätte, wenn dann noch eine quer gerissen wurde, da er angst hat um seine billige oder teuere rute. Wenn du sagst von viel, viel, Fische - dann reden wir vom paternoster. Und wenn am paternoster ein fisch mit dem schwanz gebissen hat, dann kann man nicht sagen ich habe ein fängiges paternoster. Obwohl sie als "heringskiller" angeboten werden. Ich kennen nur 6 verschiedene Heringspaternoster, die man dort kaufen kann - im krabbelsack. Ich benutze sie nicht, jedoch kann man damit auch welche landen.Ich mache mir jedoch schon jahrelang gedanken, wie man die fische am haken bekommt, gerade hvide sande ist ein interessanter übungsplatz, da dort sehr viel faktoren berücksichtigt werden müssen - so viele, dass einige verzweifeln und dann kann man hier lesen - keine Fische mehr in hvide sande. Das stimmt nicht, hvide sande zählt zu den besten plätzen wo man heringe landen kann, das gilt auch für hornhechte. Nun würde es zu weit gehen, alle wichtigen punkte zu erwähnen, jedenfalls muss du sie erst mal finden wo sie stehen oder ziehen und dann dem richtigen haken mit "lametta" haben, das hat etwas mit dem lichtklima und der sonne zu tun und dann kommt es auf das präsentieren an - da wäre es schön, wenn man eine gute rute hat, aber alles ist versaut, wenn man ein dicke schnur hat, da der druck(strömung) die schnur mit blei wie eine fahne auf der wasseroberfläche flattern lässt und man glaubt man würde auf grund den hering fangen, da er da momenatn steht.
Im Herbst kommen sie in grossen schulen - sie ziehen auch anders - es ist auch ein anderer stamm - und oft braucht man nur die angel ablassen, da sie direkt an der mauer sind. Selbst im januar sind sie noch da, es ist keine wissenschaft aber man muss schon etwas wissen.
Wenn du mal in hvide sande bist ruf mich an, dann bringe ich einen "knüppel" mit und du dein feines geschirr und dann angeln wir ein bischen und dann wissen wir nach harter arbeit, wer viel viel heringe hat.
Ich bin immer für taten bereit #:- zu jeder jaherszeit.


----------



## danmarkhuse (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*

.......genau wie sie angle ich seit langem dort.Genauer gesagt,seit fast 20 Jahren. Habe deshalb hier meine Meinung geschildert. Ich stehe dazu,das die Ausrüstung passen muß. Dies hat aber auf keinen Fall etwas mit kostspieliger Ausrüstung zu tun. Denn meine "feinfühlige Einhaken-Ausrüstung"wie sie es nennen" kostet keine 70 Euro! 
Die Fische sind im Herbst auch nicht jeden Tag in großen "Schulen" dort unterwegs,sodas jeder was fängt - wie sie es glauben lassen wollen.
Desweitern angeln die meisten Leute in den Steinschüttungen und nicht auf der Plattform,da dort der Platz begrenzt ist.In den Steinschüttungen ist nicht eben mal die Angel ins Wasser lassen ohne einen Hänger zu haben!
Dies ist meine Erfahrung und Meinung.
Wünsche allen Heringsjägern ein erfolgreiches Jahr in Hvide!



*Lydum Art Center*Viele Grüsse ins dänische haus und wir sehen uns in hvide sande - du erkennst mich, wenn ich aufräume, d.h. quer werfe und immer einen schönen drill habe, wenn sich am haken 10 paternoster vetütteln, da muss ich noch etwas üben*lach

...Sie sind bestimmt schon öfters neben mir gestanden#d - laut ihrer Wurfkünste!


----------



## danmarkhuse (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*

Uuuups - sorry,2 mal den Beitrag einstellen muß nicht sein.#t

*Lydum Art Center* ...sie können mir auch ein pn schreiben wenn sie das Bedürfnis dazu haben.


----------



## LAC (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*

@ danmarkhuse
Es ist doch ok, wenn jeder seine meinung sagt, dieses habe ich gemacht und ich bleibe dabei, von der steinschüttung sieht es etwas anders aus, da muss man schon eine rute haben - aber sie brauch auch nur 5 Euro kosten, da heringe keine kapitalen fische sind. Nun fahre ich noch nicht 20 jahre nach hvide sande, aber 10 jahre angele ich dort - das reicht aus um mitreden zu können. Die tage, wie oft ich am wasser war, habe ich noch nicht gezählt - wer zählt schon die arbeitstage - etwa 40 jahre befasse ich mich mit der ichtyologie, da kommt schon was bei raus - mehrere bücher und zig populärwissenschaftliche bericht - die oft dem angler nützlich sind, da ich für etwas licht unter der wsseroberfläche gesorgt habe wie hier z.b. http://www.anglerpraxis.de/februar06_makrelenfang.htmBerichte 

Mit der angel und der angelschnur war ein scherz am rande - das konnte man doch aus den zeilen erkennen.
Ich kann schon ein bischen werfen und so wie ich gerade gelesen habe - erwähnen andere, das ich die gewässer und fische wie meine westentasche kennen würde. Das habe ich nie gewusst, aber ich lasse mich immer belehren und versuche es jetzt mal mit einer abgestimmten Ausrüstung für Heringe, dann werde ich sicherlich noch mehr fische landen. Nun mache ich mir nur noch gedanken wie ich sie alle im pkw transportieren kann.
Seh das bitte alles nicht so eng, ich nehme es auch nicht so eng, werde jedoch weiterhin mit meine nicht abgestimmt angel heringe ziehen.
Jedoch mache ich mir reichlich gedanken und auch versuche, was ich vorne dran hänge, damit der fisch danach schnappt - dieses war ja unsere ausgangspunkt - und da zählen bei mir nicht die fische die mit dem schwanz beissen wie es in hvide sande zu sehen ist - jedenfalls ist das auch ein zeichen, da man den schwarm getroffen hat.
Danmarkhuse, dass ich in der du form schreibe hat damit etwas zu tun, das wir in dänemark kein sie kennen, ausser beim königshaus, da verwenden wir die sie from. Deshalb bleiben wir beim du ist das ok?:m Und alles locker sehen.
Hilsen fra danmark
Otto


----------



## danmarkhuse (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo Otto!

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja zufällig im Herbst mal dort in Hvide Sande,dort bin ich bestimmt Ende Oktober/Anfang November anzutreffen.
Dein Tipp mit den Haken,fand ich im übrigen sehr gut! Wurde bis jetzt noch nie angesprochen.
Werden bestimmt das eine oder ander mal im "Anglerboard" uns über die Wege laufen.
Bis dahin wünsch ich dir noch viel Petri Heil:m

Gruß Thomas


----------



## LAC (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*

Hallo Thomas,
das wäre schön - kannst mich anrufen, werde dir mal durch pn die telefonnummer geben. 
Ja, diese haken sind wirklich gut, sie sind schon lange auf dem markt, jedoch wurden sie hauptsächlich beim hochseeangeln (grosse haken) angewendet. Beim heringspaternoster erst seit geraumer zeit - in hvide sande habe ich sie in den angelgeschäften nicht gesehen. So wie lese, angelst du ja von der steinschüttung, da hast du nicht solche probleme mit der landung, da du sie förmlich bis zur wasserkante drillen kannst. An der Schleuse auf der mauer, muss man sie über mauer und geländer heben und da fallen schnell welche vom haken. Es lohnt sich auch nicht mit zu vielen haken zu arbeiten, da man selten sie alle raus heben kann. man hat gar nicht so viele hände hat um sie alle schnell vom haken zu lösen. Ich habe es mal mit diesen haken versucht - éinfach genial.
Anders ist es beim makrelenangeln, da sind die steinschüttungen ein problem, ich meine die an der mole, da an der schleuse keine makrelen vorkommen. Ich habe mehrmals die aussenmole abgetaucht und festgestellt, das die hänger hauptsächlich durch die miesmuscheln, die dort vorkommen entstehen, da diese kleinen muschelbänke (felder) an den steinen, gefährlich sind - sie sind sehr scharf und schnell liegt die schnur zwischen den zwei schalenhälften, da die muschel geöffnet ist und sich blitzschnell schliesst - das aus für ein paternoster. Die makrelen haben etwas mehr dampf und schwimmen gerne in 2-3 m tiefen wasser beim einholen zwischen den steinen. da beginnt die gefahr. Ich suche mir immer eine stelle, wo eine tiefere stelle ist. An der grossen mole zur nordseite, etwa 25 m vor dem leuchtfeuer und 15 m ins meer hinaus- liegen auf grund ausgelegte fischfangkörbe, angelst du dort sind hänger vorprogrammiert. Wenn der fischer keine fische hat, hat er für 100 euro angelmaterial. 
An dieser aussenmole hole mir immer meine miesmuschel und pflücke gleichzeitig mir die angelmontagen ab. Interessante methoden hole ich ans tageslicht, ich warte nur noch auf eine bärenfalle.
Wie du schon sagst, wir laufen uns über die wege und wenn´s im anglerboard ist.
Viele grüsse aus dänemark|wavey:
Heinz-Otto


----------



## plüschohr (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*

Hallo alle zusammen. ich möchte mich noch einmal für alle eure antworten bedanken. ich finde es toll das meine frage doch solch eine kleine diskussion ausgelöst hat. vielleicht sehen wir uns im herbst an der schleuse in hvide sande. Aber ich muß jetzt doch noch ein erlebnis zum thema knüppelangeln berichten. das werde ich in meinem leben nicht vergessen. Also das war noch zu DDR zeiten, und wir meine allerliebste und unsere älteste mittlerweile erwachsene tochter hatten einen urlaubsplatz in der ehemaligen checheslovakei ergattert. na dann ging es los mit unserem ersten auto, ein rot-weißer wartburg 311 baujahr 1965. ( EIN TOLLES AUTO ) ich mein ganzes angezeug eingepackt und am zweiten abend ab an den see. es sah alles ganz wunderbar aus, man konnte sogar die karpfen beobachten. naja beide angeln rein und abwarten. meiner frau wurde es wohl zu langweilig. und verschwand um ein wenig später mit einem ganz schönem großen knüppel wieder zu erscheinen. auf ihre anweisung hin musste ich das ding mit schnur, pose, haken und köder bestücken. ab ins wasser und am ende noch mit einem großen stein beschwert damit dieser lange schwere stock nicht ins wasser kippt. auf jeden fall und das ist nicht gelogen fing meine frau an diesem abend mit ihrer angel einen doch recht guten karpfen, während ich leer ausging. damit aber noch nicht genug , es wurde ja schon langsam dunkel und wir beschlossen in unsere unterkunft zu gehen und den karpfen am nächsten tag zu verspeisen. selbstverpflegung war nämlich damals angesagt. dort angekommen tat ihr das arme tier aber schon wieder leid weil er so mitleidsvoll dreinschaute. naja ich wasser reingelassen in die wanne und das arme geschöpf wieder reanimiert. das ende von dieser geschichte sieht so aus . also ich die taschenlampe geschnappt denn es war mittlerweile stockdunkel und diesen karpfen wieder zurück in sein element.


----------



## LAC (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*

@plüschohr
da hast du ja ein schönes erlebnis gehabt, da wird das angeln zum gaudi und man freut sich noch mehr, wenn man sich selbst was bastelt. Und ich glaube dir dieses, es ist kein anglerlatein, denn als ich am vierwaldstätter see mit einen einheimischen auf karpfen war, da holte er eine bohnenstange und fing damit die karfen im schilf, wo er vorher eine schneise gehauen hatte sowie angefüttert - ohne rolle. Ich konnte es nicht verstehen, da ich dieses noch nie gesehen hatte. Sein boot hatt er fest mit zwei anker vor der schilfkante festgemacht, so das es sich nicht drehte. Auch eine kleine wahre angelgeschichte die etwa gleich liegt. Er hat die karpfen jedoch gegessen. 
Heute ist die angelbrache wie die computerbrache - wenn du dir angelsachen kaufst, sind sie schon zu hause nicht mehr so gut fangfähig, da schon was "besseres" auf dem markt angeboten wird. 
Lächerlich sage ich dazu - im ehemaligen Jugoslavien, da fingen die einheimischen über hand mehr goldbrassen wie die feriengäste mit der besten angel. Gewusst wie - sage ich nur, denn es kommt darauf an, wo sie sind und wie und was du ihnen anbietest - die rute und rolle sehen sie nicht. 
Trotzdem hat Thomas recht, mit einer gut abgestimmten ausrüstung macht das angeln erst spass - jedoch muss das andere stimmen, sonst geht man schneider aus. 
Viele Grüsse


----------



## Ben Venuto (30. August 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*

*Hi,wir fahren vielleicht auch im Oktober  (6-13.10 )nach Hvide Sande! wenn Heringe schon da sind wäre es schön aber wie sieht es denn mit Dorsch,Platten und Aal aus! waren bis jetzt noch nie im Oktober in HS gewesen!
Kann da jemand helfen??? wäre echt nett!
Mfg Ben
*


----------



## LAC (1. September 2007)

*AW: heringe im herbst  hvide sande*

@ Ben Venuto
die heringe waren schon dieses jahr im frühling da, im herbst kommen wieder welche, es ist ein anderer stamm. Nun kann ich dir nicht sagen wann sie kommen, da ich nicht weiss, wie lange sie sich aufhalten auf der reise nach hvide sande, jedoch hoffe ich dass sie kommen, da sie letztes jahr auch gekommen sind. Dorsche sind auch in Hvide sande vertreten und im herbst hat man eine bessere möglichkeit sie zu landen, jedoch kann man sie schlecht unterscheiden von anderen fischarten, da sie so klein sind. Vereinzelt kommen sie jedoch auch massig vor. Aal ist da und platte auch. 
Es kann also nichts schiefgehen, wenn du die angel reinwirfst,  sollte keiner beissen - ist irgendwo versteckt eine fehlerquelle, die ich dir leider nicht sagen kann 2 monate vor reisebeginn. Meistens hat es mit dem wetter, technik und fangplatz zu tun.  Ich kann es jetzt nicht beantworten, da ich diese schwerpunkte nicht kenne.
Jedenfalls schwimmen sie munter in der nordsee rum - diese genannten fische.

Wünsche dir viel erfolg auf dorsch und co.


----------

